# Type of sedge?



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

This appears to be a type of sedge, but I'm not sure what kind. It's got the triangular stems with V shape leaves and is dark green. Looks like seed heads appearing. Doesn't look like the known nutsedge I find in the lawn. I'm curious if Roundup for Northern Lawns with active ingredient sulfentrazone will kill it. I've been hand-pulling them.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

This weed plant appears to be _Cyperus compressus_, aka Poorland Flatsedge or Annual Sedge.

Active ingredient postM chemical control with either bentazon or imazapic. imazapic is included with non-selective Roundup Ready-To-Use Extended Control Weed & Grass Killer Plus Weed Preventer II


----------

